# Uccw skins



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anybody know where any sweet uccw skins are at? I've tried Googling them but most of the stuff I find either has a broken host link or is just a screenshot of what they look like.

I've seen some awesome ones; just wondering where they're coming from.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture (Jul 25, 2011)

I get all of them from the xda thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1387518


----------

